# Good Movies to Fall Asleep to?



## Outré (Nov 5, 2021)

Just curious if anyone has any favorite movies that they like to fall asleep to?

I have a few. Either of the Tron movies, Dark City, Alien or Aliens.

PS I love these movies and don’t think that they’re bad, they just have a tone that helps me sleep for some reason.


----------



## Tiberius Rabbit (Nov 5, 2021)

Probably the Matrix movies. I've seen them so many times and I usually fall asleep just near the end.


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 5, 2021)

Sunshine (Danny Boyle.) It's strangely soothing even though the tone is gritty and brutal.

The Green Mile. I try to fall asleep before Del's execution or I have nightmares. I'm such a masochist, I love psychologically torturing myself


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 5, 2021)

The Neverending Story.

It's premium bedtime material


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 6, 2021)

Vanilla Sky. It's one of those movies that teaches important lessons and makes you want to live differently while being very low key, so it's easy to watch late and fall asleep right after. The art teacher who ran the AV club in my high school showed in to us on an Friday and it really affected me.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 6, 2021)

Outré said:


> Just curious if anyone has any favorite movies that they like to fall asleep to?
> 
> I have a few. Either of the Tron movies, Dark City, Alien or Aliens.
> 
> PS I love these movies and don’t think that they’re bad, they just have a tone that helps me sleep for some reason.



"Red Zone Cuba". I defy *anyone *to stay awake through it. It can be used as a natural anesthetic in hospitals. It would put a meth addict pumped on PCP out in 20 minutes!

 (for a hint of life and sanity, MST3K commentary is a must)


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 6, 2021)

For horror movie fans, there is also Sublime, though you might be have trouble sleeping afterwards.


----------

